# EBJD growth sequence



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont know what happened to my old post, but anyhow I would like to post a few pics on my EB in a span of roughly a 10 months

This was the start about 1.5 inch










































about 4 months after at 3.5 inch


























at 7 months


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

and the present at 10 months about 4.5 inch


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice sequence of pics. I should post up some newer pics. My bigger one is about 6 inches now, almost as big as my regular JD which is about 7.5 inches. The smaller one is just over 5 I think and not quite as blue.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Truly a beautiful fish! EBJD in great shape like this one rival marine fish! Nice specimen!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

indeed, cichlids ftw
nice fishie


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Incredible fish! Thanks for posting the sequence.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

does he ever uproot your plants with the digging ?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

wow this makes me want to go buy some


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

wow, I haven't see that much blue in EBJD before like this one. I love how it looks in pics of 4 months where there is black pattern to it.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> wow, I haven't see that much blue in EBJD before like this one. I love how it looks in pics of 4 months where there is black pattern to it.


ya me too i like the third one of when hes 4 months, right above the 7 month text


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice sequence of pics. I should post up some newer pics. My bigger one is about 6 inches now, almost as big as my regular JD which is about 7.5 inches. The smaller one is just over 5 I think and not quite as blue.


Gary I always admire yours!! last time I was over I was suprized at the size of it....Cant imagine your big one now!! I hope mine breaks six but it may still be a few months away.

you still feeding them black worms weekly?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> does he ever uproot your plants with the digging ?


thanks to everyone for all the comments...

he has never touched the plants, I have 3m sand in there and most of the plants are attached to wood or in pots with gravel...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not quite as much anymore now that they are bigger. They get mostly pellets with blackworms maybe twice month now.


----------



## cyber_ecco (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics Chris...looks even better in person IMO.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

thats one handsome ebjd, awesome pics


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Absolutely a stunning fish !!!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for the compliments.... 

Yah Gord, he's definately better to view in person than viewing on a pc screen...I was trying different apreature settings to get the white balance correct. 
Remember how small he was when I picked him up from Mike?
They sure grow fast, I hope by Feb he's 6 inch....


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous fish and thanks for sharing!


----------

